# Billy Bubba's Wal Mart BOB.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Some of us are economically challenged, I get that. Me too!
SO here's your 7 day Bug Out Bag:

The bag itself:
an old gym bag that says "Raiders" on the side. 2$ at a yard sale.

6 cans of Vienna sausage 3$
6 cans of beanie weenie.3$ [GOOGLE IT YANKEE!]
a 12 pack of Deer Park spring water. 2.50
A box of Cheeze it crackers. 2$
6 cans of pull top ravioli/spaghetti/chili mac whatever. 6$
a dozen plastic spoons.
Taco Bell, help yourself condiments.
a 6 pack of your favorite candy bars. 5$
6 pack of soda. 3$
Life pump water filter 35$
Nagaline stainless steel water jug 1$ store cheap at 5$
A roll of nylon twine. 1$
a dozen nails.Likely free.
Plastic shower curtain for a drop sheet. 5$
China made 8X10 tarp 7.50$
camping size medical kit, 25$ or less.

Rotate the canned goods and water once a year and keep it next to your favorite assault rifle. with careful use, you can live ten days on this.
How do I know? I just got done testing it! Was only expecting to get a week.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I would doubleup on them Vienna sausages, and beanie wiennies, and leave out the pop , and something else.



Jim


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Good list! I love those Vienna sausages! but not the bbq ones they taste funny.....


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Vienna weenies and Ritz crackers....OMG




Jim


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with being cheap. I spent most of my life on the cheap.

Good BOB!!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

would have canned tuna,sardines,deviled ham and some saltines oh don't frget the hot sause


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> 6 cans of beanie weenie.3$ [GOOGLE IT YANKEE!]


Here in the Middle we call those Franks-n-Beans!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

If you guys are talking about cocktail weenies we call those monkey dinks. Now that i think about it that's not a northern thing. Im pretty sure my dad started that....


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

So i know im a yankee and all but i don't know what we are supposed to call southerners if we are yankees.....


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> So i know im a yankee and all but i don't know what we are supposed to call southerners if we are yankees.....


The people in Rhode Island call themselves swamp Yankees.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Tweto said:


> The people in Rhode Island call themselves swamp Yankees.


Ya that's because new jersey and rhode island smell like a swamp donkey's butthole. I also heard that term in Connecticut.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

It's ok to call a Yankee a Yankee but you best not call a Southerner anything! We have enough BS right now.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

RedBeard said:


> If you guys are talking about cocktail weenies we call those monkey dinks. Now that i think about it that's not a northern thing. Im pretty sure my dad started that....


Cocktail weenies, also called little smokies, and Vienna sausages are a completely different thing.
Vienna sausages are more like mini potted meat hotdogs.
All are good eats.
Now I'm hungry.

One of my favorite pot luck dishes.
One bottle of Sweet baby Ray's BBQ sauce.
A pound of Little Smokies
Put everything in a crock pot and heat.
Supply toothpicks so everyone keeps their fingers out of the pot.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

LastOutlaw said:


> It's ok to call a Yankee a Yankee but you best not call a Southerner anything! We have enough BS right now.


True, except Texas they just shoot you. It's ok to call us Yankees because that war is over and we call each other way worse things than Yankee. But i do HATE the Yankees baseball team and i went to military school in Georgia so can i be considered a little southern?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

backlash said:


> Cocktail weenies, also called little smokies, and Vienna sausages are a completely different thing.
> Vienna sausages are more like mini potted meat hotdogs.
> All are good eats.
> Now I'm hungry.
> ...


Oh i know Vienna's. ... I love those. I was talking about the monkey dinks.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

First off, I am not a Yankee I am a Midwesterner. We have more guns and cling tighter to our bibles than Yankees. We don't have a term for Southerners, Texans, Northerners or anyone else because we don't give a rats butt about anything that happens outside of our peaceful hills and prairies.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Magus, photos or it didn't happen...just asking.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> First off, I am not a Yankee I am a Midwesterner. We have more guns and cling tighter to our bibles than Yankees. We don't have a term for Southerners, Texans, Northerners or anyone else because we don't give a rats butt about anything that happens outside of our peaceful hills and prairies.


Why is it called the Midwest when it's not west? More like north central.....


----------



## Donba (Apr 6, 2017)

You should call a southerners Sir, And the Ladies Mam.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> First off, I am not a Yankee I am a Midwesterner. We have more guns and cling tighter to our bibles than Yankees. We don't have a term for Southerners, Texans, Northerners or anyone else because we don't give a rats butt about anything that happens outside of our peaceful hills and prairies.


Im not saying you don't have more guns im just saying i wouldn't count on it. The northeast is very well armed. Very!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Any time I travel out of the US all Americans are called yankees or yanks regardless of where in America you hail from. Its a constant effort at education.

Good bob on the cheap. Id take steps to lighten that load though. The deviled ham was a good suggestion. Very high in calories. Throw in a box of grapenuts. Extremely calorie dense even for the off brands. Maybe just the water with drink mix powder instead of the sodas. Lighter and better nutrition eletrolyte wise than soda.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Southeners sometimes refer to each other in many ways...

Good Ole Boys, 
Folks, 
Neighbor,
Bubba,
Kin,
Yall,
Hillbilly,
*******,
Stump jumper,
Clod Hopper,

I'm probably missing some....
But NEVER...BRO.


Jim


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Any time I travel out of the US all Americans are called yankees or yanks regardless of where in America you hail from. Its a constant effort at education.
> 
> Good bob on the cheap. Id take steps to lighten that load though. The deviled ham was a good suggestion. Very high in calories. Throw in a box of grapenuts. Extremely calorie dense even for the off brands. Maybe just the water with drink mix powder instead of the sodas. Lighter and better nutrition eletrolyte wise than soda.


Good idea on the drink mix. There are tons of different mixes to choose from. I never thought of them for the bug out bag, don't know why. But very good idea!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Southeners sometimes refer to each other in many ways...
> 
> Good Ole Boys,
> Folks,
> ...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Im not saying you don't have more guns im just saying i wouldn't count on it. The northeast is very well armed. Very!


I doubt we could ever get data to prove which areas has more guns, but I will offer up this. We have two local universities, one private and one public. Together they exceed 25,000+ students. Both have "student gun storage" centers in their public safety buildings where students can safely store their firearms (which are not allowed in the dorms but they can keep in their cars). Both had to build additional gun storage rooms in the last decade because the ones they had were overflowing. Rifles, shotguns, handguns, etc. These rooms are like walk in vaults and are at least 20'x14'. Both colleges also have indoor shooting ranges, gun cleaning stations, trap/skeet shooting clubs, pistol shooting teams, rifle shooting teams and even teach CCW classes on the weekends. And these are both liberal arts colleges.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Why is it called the Midwest when it's not west? More like north central.....


The term was adopted in the 1800's before the territories all became states and the middle was the West. Now it is officially called North Central Region but you know how these things get rooted into our culture. I usually just call it the Free States of America.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> I doubt we could ever get data to prove which areas has more guns, but I will offer up this. We have two local universities, one private and one public. Together they exceed 25,000+ students. Both have "student gun storage" centers in their public safety buildings where students can safely store their firearms (which are not allowed in the dorms but they can keep in their cars). Both had to build additional gun storage rooms in the last decade because the ones they had were overflowing. Rifles, shotguns, handguns, etc. These rooms are like walk in vaults and are at least 20'x14'. Both colleges also have indoor shooting ranges, gun cleaning stations, trap/skeet shooting clubs, pistol shooting teams, rifle shooting teams and even teach CCW classes on the weekends. And these are both liberal arts colleges.


Liberal arts college!? Boy your liberals are way different than ours! The only stat i know is from at least 5 years ago and nh held the most registered fully automatic weapons. That and i know abunch of rich guys with inventories that would make most gun shops jealous. I would say though that most of America is pretty well armed. Lots and lots of guns out there!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Liberal arts college!? Boy your liberals are way different than ours! The only stat i know is from at least 5 years ago and nh held the most registered fully automatic weapons. That and i know abunch of rich guys with inventories that would make most gun shops jealous. I would say though that most of America is pretty well armed. Lots and lots of guns out there!


I remember that same NFA report.

We have liberals but very few FAR left wing nut jobs. When Chick-Fil-A was coming to town the LGBQT community decided to set up a "huge protest". They had hundreds and hundreds of people indicating they would attend on social media and the news covered it heavily (which got the politicians worked up). We geared up for the protestors and potential anti-protestors. When they day came they only managed to muster up a couple dozen people, and half of them ended up leaving. There were more cops than protesters. People would drive by, honk, heckle and laugh. Chick-Fil-A is one of the busiest places in town now.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

VoorTrekker said:


> Magus, photos or it didn't happen...just asking.


Camera died, too broke to buy a new one. don't have a cell phone stuck to my face.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I threw my cell phone away years ago. Second best thing I have ever done. Best thing was when I quit working.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

A staple of surf fisherfolks in NC. And.. a staple in every household I know. They are NOT "franks and beans" they are Beanee Weenees.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

masterspark said:


> I prefer the term "Damn Yankee"!
> Folks from "Little Rhodie" to my south, well they are a different breed! Rhode Island is really a different planet.


Along with new jersey! Whack jobs! Your in mass aren't you? I avoid mass like it's herpes because of your gun laws. But other than the herpes i love mass, lots of great history! and Boston is the only city on the planet that i do like.


----------



## Donba (Apr 6, 2017)

I was 15 before I learned Damn Yankee were 2 words...


----------

